# Problema con la electronica de la parte de atras del coche.



## Regue86 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola a todos. Mi problema es k tanto el cargador de cds como el limpiaparabrisas trasero fallan.
El limpiaparabrisas, cuando lo enciendo, funciona todo el rato sin parar, no temporiza, o sea q no hay pausa entre un barrido y otro, sino que cuando acaba un barrido comienza el siguiente y cuando lo apago se para en donde esté, en ve de volver a la posicion inicial.
Con el cargador de cds el problema es que a veces no me funciona, si le desconecto el cable y se lo vuelvo a poner suele volver a funcionar, hasta k apago el coche y enciendo, que suele fallar de nuevo. 
A ver si alguien me puede decir porque sucede esto y la solucion.
Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Abr 2, 2007)

Lo del limpiaparabrisas, es el relay que falla, en el circuito RC que se usa para temporizar. Lo mas probable es que haya hecho algun corto, busca en el panel de fusibles, uno metalico, que cumple las veces de fusible termico, por lo general este esta ubicado en las señales de control de los aire acondicionados, puede estar provocando una fuga a masa, lo que hace que caiga el consumo cuando se activa el cargador de cds.

PD: que auto, que marca, que modelo y que año???

Saludos.


----------

